
The 57% Drop in SaaS Valuations - prostoalex
http://tomtunguz.com/depression-in-saas/?utm_campaign=Mattermark+Daily&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=26091387&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-8wsc-XJFL4DWR5MBThwLnj-B_7MkKyN5Qr4PijjJajXq-fbFCFFufdXImH2uZTbvXWPV89Rfetkc2kd8IwevrgasNXZA&_hsmi=26091387
======
jonesb6
"The 57% drop in PUBLICLY TRADED SaaS valuations"

